# 1 little pic of me



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i took a pic after the gym and thought why not post it


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. Got some big ass shoulders. It almost looks like you have a wrestling mask on.........lol. Ray Mysteria is that you?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

winger said:


> Looking good mate. Got some big ass shoulders. It almost looks like you have a wrestling mask on.........lol. Ray Mysteria is that you?


lol thanks, yeah people always blank there faces out i thought i would glam it up a bit 

my wrists are sooo small like my calfs, my arms were the same size as my wrists when i 1st started!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

with winger, youve some good delts there, and bicep too, oh nice work aswell .


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Dont wory about the small wrists, they make your forearms looks bigger, small joints rule

And the calves, I suffer from this too, no matter how many sets or which ever routine I try they just dont grow as quick as the rest of my body, must be a genetic thing

Now Ive read somewere if your calf muscles are attached high, then its a lot harder to get them bigger. No matter,we can just stick to wearing really looooooooooooooong socks...lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Not bad.

Big arms and shoulders.

Small joints make the muscles look bigger.

I have a whole other theory on calves (which most people dont agree with), I think alot of the mags and their training are rubbish TBH.

Keep it up bro.

Have you cycled?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Have you cycled?


i ve done a cycle of dbol 45mg for 8 weeks 1st cycle

now on my 2nd 4ml of test prop a week with 50mg of winny but i am only a day into in the pic 

Cheers for all the compliments, real confidence booster! 

alot of its down to reading the forum


----------



## BBUK (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Mate,

Yeah u look good got some nice arm and delt size keep it up


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cool, keep us posted!


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

U been popping happy tablets ...Oh good work btw..


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah, nice one 

tuna boi, love the avatar lol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

woohoo ive gained 7lb on 4ml of Virimone and 350mg of winstrol a week, and i am getting mega cut up! loads of people have noticed the gains! 

i have another 4 weeks and ill take pics when i finish i want to get up to 210lb by the time i finish, but i am going to have to step up my trainning!


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice gains mate:lift:

what do you at the moment and how tall are you?


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

203lb i am 6ft2 and 15% bf


----------

